# How thoroughly do you clean chainsaw after each use?



## Tthog (Jan 9, 2014)

I recently bought a stihl ms 290 and it is a huge upgrade from my old craftsman (which i rarely ever cleaned). So i want this saw to be that last one i need to buy and i wanted to know what you steps you guys take to maintain chainsaws. Thanks. Tt


----------



## Thezapper (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi there I have the same saw. This is the way I look at things. If you maintain it, it will last forever. I don't use my saw every week, sometimes once a month, not a auborist but have allot of trees on my lot.....But in order to keep it in top shape I blow it with compressed air after every use, and inspect it thoroughly. I make sure to stay on top of filters/plug and keep some spare plugs on hand. I like using fuel without methanol/ethanol I use shell 91 with stihl 2smoke oil and have a dedicated gas can with a tag dating the fuel and mix. I also have a spare new chain, and a set of files to stay on top of the chain also adjust chain just right. I use and have a gallon of stihl bar oil so im never run out. I love my tools and pride myself in having nice clean stuff. So don't treat the saw like *******....I couldn't believe my eyes one day when I seen a "plumper" roughing in a new house with a smoky chainsaw!!! I never would put the 2 together but apparently they do this? I'm lost for words on that.....at the end of the day if you take care of your saw, it will take care of you! Reading the manual wouldn't hurt either

Take care!


----------



## sb47 (Jan 15, 2014)

Howdee!

I have many sthil saws including the ms290/farm boss.
The 290 I bought over 10 years ago and have cut over 500 cords with it and the only issue was an oil pump replacement I had to do after 10 years of use.
I have never done more then just blow it off with an air hose and maybe a wire brush on the stubborn spots.
But if you want to keep it spotless, a good engine degreaser and a power washer does the trick just fine. 

Remember when using a chain saw, always keep your chain sharp and you mind sharper. 

Good luck and congratulations.

PS Don't forget about those rackers!

Dennis


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

I spray them down with clean Kerosene from a trigger spray, until they are soaked. Then blow them off with a 90 PSI compressed air nozzle. The Kerosene really cuts through the bar oil and tree sap, and the compressed air blows it clean and dry. I then wipe the entire saw down with some WD-40, and it's good to go.


----------



## Jtaraba (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow. I never do any of this. I've had my Stihl ms211 for 12/13 years. I have a large lot as well and use the saw fairly frequently. That saw starts every time. Just give it fresh gas and a sharp chain and you can do anything!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Jtaraba said:


> *..... I have a large lot as well and use the saw fairly frequently.* That saw starts every time. Just give it fresh gas and a sharp chain and you can do anything!


That's the key right there. Frequent use doesn't require the care a gas powered piece of equipment does, (like a chainsaw), that is only used occasionally. You are constantly running fuel through it. If it sits it's much better to keep it clean, so crap doesn't congeal, and get like glue from sitting, and using treated fuel is an absolute must. Or else you're asking for trouble.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a clean saw is a happy saw!
also flip the bar every other chain swap.
for that even wear on the bar.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't know anyone who ever said, "You know all my powered equipment sure runs better with a gooey layer of crap all over it!"


----------

